# Inkbird IRF-4ST  vs. Thermoworks Smoke 2-Channel



## yankee bill (May 1, 2020)

Hi folks,
Returning old member here, been on a hiatus from the forums for a few years, but still cooking.
Anyhow, I'm looking to replace my old Maverick ET-732 with something newer, and have narrowed it down to either the Thermoworks Smoke 2-Channel or the Inkbird IRF-4S.  

I've recently started researching both models and wanted to ask the group members here, who have been using either of these for a while, what your opinions are, good or bad (aside from the obvious 2 probe vs. 4 probe issue). 
FWIW, nowadays I'm  mostly grilling but I do still smoke some on my Akorn Kamado as well. Of course I won't be using the unit on hot & fast cooks on the grills, but I will also be using it to monitor turkey temps in my Big Easy Oil-less Turkey fryer, where chamber temps can reach 600* on occasion, which concerns me.

TIA for any info you may have to offer.


----------



## fivetricks (May 2, 2020)

My personal preference would be the TP-20. Not because of anything wrong with the inkbird whatsoever. It's simply because the Bluetooth technology does not work terribly well in my home. I get very short range and frequent drops between the Bluetooth signal itself and the poor software that gets packaged with all Bluetooth thermometers.

If you are comparing two RF thermometers, then I would tell you both are fine products and I have no strong preference. But at this point the Bluetooth software and technology are just not where they need to be yet in order for me to recommend them over the type of unit you have listed. 

Yes I realized you listed the smoke above and I mentioned the TP-20. I might look into the TP-20 if I was you. Does the same thing for half the cost. If you are interested in spending that much money on a thermometer, you might want to look into stepping up a bit and do a heater meter. This sort of gives you the best of both worlds. Gives you the range of Wi-Fi and all of the neat features of the Bluetooth and more, such as graphing etc etc. Plus the heater meter would already be set up to run a PID in the future if that's something you decide you want to do down the line


----------



## Blues1 (May 2, 2020)

Agree...I have a bluetooth and a wifi. While I have no problem at my house with bluetooth, it sure is nice to have the confidence that wifi offers. A trip to the grocery in the middle of a cook? No problem. Connection reliability is worth consideration.


----------



## yankee bill (May 2, 2020)

Thanks guys, appreciate the input. I guess I should clarify my needs a bit. I'm looking to stick with RF models. I really do not have a need for, nor an interest in Bluetooth or WIFI  tech for my use. I don't really need extended range capabilities and such. My cookers are right out the door in my backyard, and I don't leave the house when they're in use, so my needs are pretty basic.  Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Winterrider (May 2, 2020)

Of the 2 you list, I have the Inkbird IRF-4S. Very nice unit, waterproof, easy to set, and very accurate. 
I have a variety of others Maverick 733, TP 20, Inkbird IBT-4XS.
 The IRF-4S is the one used most.


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2020)

I use my IBT-4XS the most . Have a TP-20 and a TP-08 , and instant read from both . They all work good in my opinion .


----------



## yankee bill (May 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Of the 2 you list, I have the Inkbird IRF-4S. Very nice unit, waterproof, easy to set, and very accurate.
> I have a variety of others Maverick 733, TP 20, Inkbird IBT-4XS.
> The IRF-4S is the one used most.


Yeah, I'm kinda leaning towards the Inkbird IRF-4S currently also, as I like their option of the 4 probe model on Amazon. I also like what I've been reading about their customer service as well, as opposed to other companies. I've recently read that, and can't recall which at the moment, but either Thermoworks or Thermopro was wanting their customers to pay for shipping and upgrading on their units when the company made some kind of tech upgrade that was preventing current user's models from syncing up, rendering them useless until upgraded at the factory.  Thanks for the input, it's much appreciated.


----------



## yankee bill (May 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I use my IBT-4XS the most . Have a TP-20 and a TP-08 , and instant read from both . They all work good in my opinion .


Thanks, appreciate the info.


----------



## fivetricks (May 3, 2020)

Customer service for inkbird is especially good here we they have an active representative of inkbird as a posting member here. Very responsive and helpful. They solved an issue I had with crummy probes by sending me a complete new set, free of charge. Never contacted inkbird once, just their representative on this site! 

 Inkbirdbbq
 is the rep. They may even be nice enough to send you a discount code for your purchase!


----------



## yankee bill (May 3, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Customer service for inkbird is especially good here we they have an active representative of inkbird as a posting member here. Very responsive and helpful. They solved an issue I had with crummy probes by sending me a complete new set, free of charge. Never contacted inkbird once, just their representative on this site!
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> is the rep. They may even be nice enough to send you a discount code for your purchase!



Appreciate the info fivetricks, that is extremely helpful. That is also outstanding customer service, which for me, trumps most all else in my decision making process. It looks like I just missed a discount here last month that was offered, for the exact model that I'm interedted in. I'll just wait until hopefully I may be able to find it discounted again somewhere. I'd like to get one soon, but I still have my crappy old unreliable ET-732 that I can make due with until then if need be. It is just not in my nature to ask someone for any kind of special discount like that personally.  

Thanks again for your input, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## fivetricks (May 4, 2020)

Lol. That was the reason I "at-ed" 

 Inkbirdbbq
 on this thread. Trying to get them to pop in. I'm not the asking type either. They are on Asian time though so some times it can take a bit to hear from them


----------

